# Sources of Food Grade Mineral Oil (Drakeol 35)



## Guest (Feb 17, 2000)

I have received a great deal of inquiries (more so in the last two years) regarding what type of mineral oil to buy and where it can be bought. Those who have received an answer from me in the past should remember the name, address and phone number that I have given, always emphasizing that I have used nothing but Drakeol 35 and to beware of other types of mineral oil. Although the oil maybe food grade, oil with high viscosity will be harmful to the bees!
Today I obtained the names and addresses for FGMO (Drakeol 35) distributors nationwide.
1. Van Waters and Rogers.
a. any chemical distributor listing.
b. web page: www.vwr-inc.com 

2. R. M. Stevenson Co. (*)
21005 Farmington Road
Farmington Hills, MI 48024
Phone #: 248-474-7878

(*) Many of the correspondents that have written to me, complain that they can not obtain FGMO in small volumes. I have been informed that MR. Stevenson sells FGMO in 5 gallon cans. I do not know if he deals in other volumes. From personal experience, I know that 1 gallon of FGMO will go a long ways, especially using a fogger. For those of you who do not have use for large voulmes of FGMO,I would like to suggest that you might want to team with other beekeepers in your area or bee club. A good thing to remember about FGMO, is that it does not spoil. It will keep for as long as you may need it!
I have not received an answer about the availability of the FGMO sugar/emulsion yet. 
I promise that as soon as I get an answer that I will post it here/provide it to those who write asking for it.
Good luck with your bees during the next season and happy beekeeping.


----------

